# A question about Java moss.



## fox128 (Apr 19, 2008)

I bought a clump of java moss two days ago.So,I ran to the internet to read about it .Most sites said "It will attch to almost every hard surface".BUT will it attach to the glass of my tank (penetrate it)?.I am worried .It will make a disaster if it penetrates to the glass of my tank.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

It will grow micro "roots" onto the glass and simply adhere to the surface using friction. It will not damage the glass and can easily be pulled or scraped off.


----------



## Tim mckinney (Oct 10, 2008)

Ive never use it, the question had me scared, lol , till you answered it!! lol


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

I think that nothing looks better than the rear panel of an aquarium completely covered with java moss. The best backdrops I've seen.


----------



## fox128 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Mr Jarred for your quick reply,


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

You are most certainly welcome! Java Moss sticks well to pretty much anything it touches!


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Java moss is great for adding some green to your tank and is one of the best backgrounds to a tank you could find. I believe most would agree.


----------

